# Car Cover Waterproof



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

looking for a good waterproof car cover for my R35 GTR any suggestions? thanks


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Yup, don't use one.

Covers create more issues than they fix. Just make sure the car is well polished and waxed and it will be in a better condition because of it. 

Covers allow dust under them and with very slight movement from the wind rub the paint at the tightest points like the bumper edges, roof edges and spoiler.


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks got car detailed waxed and polished


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

got mine detailed from guys below they are mobile and provided a good service!

Car Detailing Specialist Surrey | Mobile Valeting Services London


----------

